# Required tools for prepping resin with embedded bottle caps



## putnamm (Apr 13, 2016)

I'm playing around with casting resin blanks. I'm just starting out and learning what items works best for embedding. Right now I'm using Castin' Craft clear polyester resin with Castin' Craft rectangular (3" by 5") molds.

It just so happens that I have a good deal of beer bottle caps lying around. (Go figure...) So one day when I was feeling creative, I cast a 3x5 block of resin with bottle caps embedded in it. Then I got to thinking...could I cut/drill/turn part of this in to a pen??

I know that I can use my traditional tools to cut the resin. But what about the bottle caps? I believe they are made of steel, and while they are thin, they are still STEEL. So, do I need to use some kind of special band saw blade to cut this resin block? Would I need a special kind of drill bit? What about lathe tools--can I use my existing HSS tools to turn a resin blank that has bottle caps embedded in it?

Thanks for your feedback.

-Mark


----------



## jttheclockman (Apr 13, 2016)

Mark it is done all the time. If I am reading this right you have a cast block with caps in it and you want to cut into pen blanks. My question is why bother. Use that for a pen stand. Just like watch parts you can bend the caps around a tube and cast them. To cut them there are various ways. Some use a die punch, some use a pair of tin snips (angled work best). Some use a good pair of scissors. They are thin enough. Just take the lining out of the cap if it has one. Make sure they are cleaned also because alcohol and resin do not play well together. CA to tube. Many things you can line the tube with prior to the caps or just use the tubes. Then cast. 

There is many threads on this. Do a search and you will find some more answers. Not sure but i think there is even an article in the library about this. Good luck and look forward to seeing what you come up with.


----------



## putnamm (Apr 13, 2016)

jttheclockman said:


> If I am reading this right you have a cast block with caps in it and you want to cut into pen blanks. My question is why bother.



For lack of a better answer...because I wanna.  I don't know. I was just trying different stuff out. I understand how other people have done it, but I thought this might be a way to do it differently. Just trying to get creative.


----------



## JohnU (Apr 13, 2016)

I can see a few issues... first, because of the cap shape it has the ability to trap air, creating a huge pocket to break out on you while turning. Not to mention snagging the metal pieces as you turn.  Another is, because the caps are so big, by the time you turn it down to finished size, you will have turned off so much material that there may not be anything left, or enough left to identify what it was.  Not to mention your tubes and glue will all be exposed from drilling the clear resin and gluing in place.  This process works fine for small objects and reverse painting the hole, but I don't think it will give you the results your looking for. JMHO, but there's only one way to find out...  give it a try.


----------



## putnamm (Apr 13, 2016)

JohnU said:


> I can see a few issues... first, because of the cap shape it has the ability to trap air, creating a huge pocket to break out on you while turning. Not to mention snagging the metal pieces as you turn.  Another is, because the caps are so big, by the time you turn it down to finished size, you will have turned off so much material that there may not be anything left, or enough left to identify what it was.  Not to mention your tubes and glue will all be exposed from drilling the clear resin and gluing in place.  This process works fine for small objects and reverse painting the hole, but I don't think it will give you the results your looking for. JMHO, but there's only one way to find out...  give it a try.



Thanks, John. In fact, I fully expect the blanks to break down--both for the reasons that you cite and because Murphy's Law is always in effect in my shop. I am interested to give it a try, but I'm more concerned about damaging my tools with the bottle caps. That's my biggest question, is will the caps damage or scar the saw blades, drill bits, and/or lathe tools?


----------



## jttheclockman (Apr 13, 2016)

putnamm said:


> JohnU said:
> 
> 
> > I can see a few issues... first, because of the cap shape it has the ability to trap air, creating a huge pocket to break out on you while turning. Not to mention snagging the metal pieces as you turn.  Another is, because the caps are so big, by the time you turn it down to finished size, you will have turned off so much material that there may not be anything left, or enough left to identify what it was.  Not to mention your tubes and glue will all be exposed from drilling the clear resin and gluing in place.  This process works fine for small objects and reverse painting the hole, but I don't think it will give you the results your looking for. JMHO, but there's only one way to find out...  give it a try.
> ...




Jim They are thin enough and the use of carbide saw blades will not harm them. If using a bandsaw I recommend a metal cutting blade.  Drill bits are made to drill steel. Lathe tools will dull quickly but will not harm them. The thing I see is all those sharp edges when you get them turned down. If you put some CA on it may help. You may also get catches because the resin will turn faster than the steel. That is why aluminum is used alot when segmenting. 

Go for it and let us know how things work out. Good luck.


----------



## CREID (Apr 13, 2016)

I see you have Blitz Weinhard caps, are those new or have you had those around for a while?


----------



## Joey-Nieves (Apr 13, 2016)

Check this outhttp://www.penturners.org/forum/f178/wip-jim-beam-139276/


----------



## low_48 (Apr 13, 2016)

Doesn't look like any advice is going to stop you, so have at it. Personally, I respect the tools I use, and take great pains to keep them razor sharp and treat them well. I guess something my Dad taught me. No way would I take my skew into a bunch of sheet steel. No matter how thin it is. How you going to handle those big air bubbles in the casting?


----------



## jttheclockman (Apr 14, 2016)

The more I look at that blank you want to cut up the more I would not even try it Mark. Too many things can go wrong. Too big of air bubbles and if the blade catches on that tin metal it may shatter it. When you get done there will be no idea they were even bottle caps. As I said make it a pen stand and call it a day. Save the effort for something safer. Work safe man


----------



## putnamm (Apr 14, 2016)

CREID said:


> I see you have Blitz Weinhard caps, are those new or have you had those around for a while?



Those are from Henry's Hard Soda, which we have currently.


----------



## putnamm (Apr 14, 2016)

jttheclockman said:


> The more I look at that blank you want to cut up the more I would not even try it Mark. Too many things can go wrong. Too big of air bubbles and if the blade catches on that tin metal it may shatter it. When you get done there will be no idea they were even bottle caps. As I said make it a pen stand and call it a day. Save the effort for something safer. Work safe man



You are absolutely right. From a safety standpoint, the more I think about it the more dissuaded I am becoming. I've rolled the block over in my hand numerous times, and there are clearly a lot of bubbles in it. Lots could go wrong. Pen stand it is!


----------

